# Maggie now 9 months



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

where has the time gone!! one min she was tiny, now she is bigger than some full grown BCs!!!

I know the snow piccies have been done to death, but these are the first proper piccies I have of maggie in the snow and wanted to share!! 

Go on, gimme the ball...


















the ball is mine!!


















come on, I wanna play!









action shot...well as close to it as I could get with my camera!


















sitting nicely - must have a cold bum by now! lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw there is maggie as beautiful as ever. she is quite a big girlie isnt she now. but as bootiful as ever.
Thanks for sharing hun, she really is lovely
xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

She's so beautiful. Is she a blue & white?


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

big and beautiful! 

I love her colouring.

Laura


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks guys!

hi seven_pets, yep mags is a blue & white (solid colour though, not a merle).

I just can't believe how big she has grown - or how long we have had her now! seems like only yesterday we were picking her up as a baby


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

She has grown into a beautiful girl. I do love blue and whites!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

She is looking very grown up now, she is gorgeous :001_tt1:

Wait until her coat comes through, she will look even nicer than what she already does


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 

I am so proud of my little girl...growing up so fast 

I know mistymilo, her coat has grown so fast already - I can't wait til she has her full coat! You know I was saying about the tan appearing? Here are a couple of pics to show what I mean (hope you can see them ok), but this wasn't really visible when she was young...

Here you can see one the side of her face faintly and then also on her back leg:









And sorry about the bum shot on this one, but you can see all her tail feathers seem to be faint tan too!=









A couple of months ago she started growing her adult coat round her ruff/neck and then just down the centre of her back and then in the last month her whole coat has taken on the adult waviness and her feathers are really growing...they are so cute!!

Oenoke, was just looking at Skye's piccies and she is lovely, she has a really great coat...bet that keeps her warm in this weather!


----------



## cakıl (Dec 15, 2009)

she is gorgeous


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

It will be interesting to see whether or not those tan points become any stronger as they are clearly visable


----------



## StBernardMummy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oooh I love Maggie she's Looovely :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah bless there's my little girl stunning as ever :001_tt1:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is the nicest bc i have seen so far... really beautifull


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oooo i doo love your Maggie, im sooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

mistymilo said:


> It will be interesting to see whether or not those tan points become any stronger as they are clearly visable


Yeah I know that's what I was thinking...her main coat almost seems to have some other colours in it too...it isn't like Oenoke's Skye, or any other blue's I have seen...but her mum was a blue tri...so I guess could be from that.

This is her mum (blue tri standing up) & nan (blue & white laying down at front) and grt grt nan laying down at side...not quite sure which colour she is officially:









To be honest, all other blue & white's I had ever seen until then (and since actually) seem less brown though, more of a solid greyish colour, which I guess they should do really as they are diluted black?? hhhmmm 

...not that I mind, as I love her colour and all the colours...just curious as to what colour she will eventually be!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

StBernardMummy said:


> Oooh I love Maggie she's Looovely :001_wub:





sequeena said:


> Ah bless there's my little girl stunning as ever :001_tt1:





Natik said:


> she is the nicest bc i have seen so far... really beautifull





kerrybramble said:


> oooo i doo love your Maggie, im sooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx





cakıl;1297225 said:


> she is gorgeous


aawww, thank you guys... I am sure I will be boring you all with more soon enough!!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

She does appear to be darker than some blues, but not knowing how she will turn out at the moment makes her more unique 

Her family are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------

